# For Sale: 2007 700 King Quad



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)

I am selling my 2007 King Quad 700 Fuel Injected wheeler!!

It only has 900 miles on, comes with Hand and Thumb warmers...and the back box with seat and storage. My wife has been riding it and it is a great bike. We are buying a Rhino or would not be selling it.


----------

